# Cookin fer a Group? Info



## travcoman45 (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.bettycrocker.com/how-to/c...ning-Guide.htm

Goona feed alota folk?  This might hep ya some!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Tip. Thats gonna be a help


----------



## rtom (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for the link. Alway wondered how much food to make


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice chart- thanks for the link.


----------

